# مناقشة مع الاخوة المسيحيون !!!



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

****** ممنوع وضع سلامية*​ 
أَرْغَب ان افْتَح مَعَكُم بَاب الْمُنَاقَشَة و عَايِز الْاخُوَّة الْمَسِيحَيْن يَتَحَوَّرْوَن وبَّتَثْبْتو لَنَا ان الانَجَبَل غَيْر مُحَرَّف ​ 
و ارْغَب ان انْقَل لَكُم الْصُّوَرَة الَّتِي يَتَكَلَّم فِيْهَا الْعُلَمَاء و هِي سُؤَال وْبَة الْاجَابَة الَّتِي نَحْن الْمُسْلِمُوْن نَعْرِفُهَا مِن اوْلِي الْامْر مِنَّا ....................... وَمَن ثُمَّا نَبْدَء ​ 
اوَّلَا يُوْجَد مُجْتَمَع بِاسْم مُجَمَّع ميقِيّة 325 مِيْلادِي بِرئسة الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِيْن مُلْك الْرُّوْمَان و كَان يَهُوْدِي و تَنْصُر وَجَمَع فِيَة حَوَالَي 300 عَالِما مِن كِبَار عَلاماء الانَجَبَل حَتَّي يَاخُذ اهُم مَا فِي الانَاجِيل الْكَثِيْرَة الَّتِي تُحِيْط بِهِم و يَجْمَعُهَا فِي كُتُب قَلِيْلَة مِن هَذَا الْكَم الْكَبِيْر و الْطَّرِيْقَة الَّتِي اخْتَارْو بِهَا الْانْجِيْل هِي ان يَضَعُو جَمِيْع الْانْجِيْل تَحْت طَاوِلَة اسْمُهَا الْعِشَاء الْمُقَدَّس و الانَاجِيل الَّتِي تَقَفّذ فَوْق الْطَاوِلَة هِي صَحِيْحَة و الَّتِي لَا تَقَفّذ غَيْر صَحِيْحَة و قَفِذ 4 انَاجِيل و هُم مْتَا و يُوْحَنَّا و مَرْقَص و لُوَقَا قِفَذُو كَيْف الْلَّه اعْلَم و مِن هُنَا اصْدُر الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِيْن فَرَمَان بِحَرْق جَمِيْع الانَاجِيل و اعْدِم مِن اعْتَنَق غَيْر هَذّة الانَاجِيل الْارْبَع ​ 
كَيْف يَكُوْن أخَتِيْار عَقِيْدَة بِهَذِة الْطَّرِيْقَة ؟ ​ 
هَذّة اوَّل نُقْطَة نَتَكَلَّم فِيْهَا و ارْجُو عَدَم حُذِف الْمَوْضُوْع حَتَّي نَقْتَنِع بِعَقَيدُكُم و مُتَابِع الْرُدُوْد​


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 أبريل 2011)

هو اولا قبل اى حاجة وقبل ما الاخوة الاحباء يردوا عليك
فين مصدرك من الرواية الى انت قولتها دى
انا الصراحة اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع
فياريت مصدر
واكيد هيفيدنى الموضوع لما الاحبة يردو عليك
ومش تقلق الموضوع مش بيتحذف الا لحالات معينة
وللاسف مغلقى العقول بيتفكروها افلاس على الرد


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 أبريل 2011)

ودا رابط بيتكلم عن مجمع نيقية
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/CopticHistory_02-History-of-the-Coptic-Church-Councils-n-Christian-Heresies/Encyclopedia-Coptica-History__005-Magma3-Nekia-325.html

ياريت بقى تجبلى الدليل الى بيقول ان كان فى اختلاف على الاناجيل
وان المجمع اتعمل علشان السبب الى ذكرتة
علشان لو فى حاجة مش اعرفها عن انجيلى
ابقى اعرفها من المناقشات الى هتم هنا
وابقى شاكر ليك لانك هتزود معلوماتى​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2011)

اين المصدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هو اولا قبل اى حاجة وقبل ما الاخوة الاحباء يردوا عليك
> فين مصدرك من الرواية الى انت قولتها دى
> انا الصراحة اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع
> فياريت مصدر
> ...



تَارِيْخ الْكِنِّيْسَة الْقِبْطِيَّة الْأُرْثُوذُكْسِيَّة 

الْمَجَامِع الْمَسْكُونِيَّة الْمُقَدَّسَة 

الْمَجَامِع الْمَسْكُونِيَّة الْمُقَدَّسَة: 
1) مَجْمَع نَيْقِيَّة 325 م 



هُو الْمُجْمَع الْمَسُكُوَنّى الْأَوَّل Council of Nicaea وَكَان بِسَبَب بِدْعَة آَرْيُوَس Arius الْهَرَطَوَقّى وَذَلِك بِأَن كَتَب الْبَابَا الكْسَنْدرُوس إِلَى الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِيْن الْكَبِيْر يَطْلُب مِنْه عَقْد مُجَمَّع مَسُكُوَنّى لِلْبَت فِي هَذِه الْبِدْعَة. وَطَلَب ذَلِك أَيْضا مِن الْأَنْبَا أَوْسِيُوس أُسْقُف قُرْطُبَه. فَوَافَق قُسْطَنْطِيْن عَلَى عُقَد مُجَمَّع مَسُكُوَنّى وَأَرْسَل مَنْشُوْرَا لِجَمِيْع الْأَسْاقِفَة فِي الْمَمْلَكَة لِيَسْتَدعِهِيم فِي مَدِيْنَة نِيْقِيَه الَّتِي تَقَع فِي وِلَايَة بِيثِيْنِيْه، فَذَهَب 318 أُسْقُفُا مِن كُل الْعَالَم الْمَسِيحِى وَكَان حَاضِر مَعَهُم الْبَابَا الكْسَنْدرُوس وَكَان الْبَابَا الْوَحِيْد فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت وَكَان هُو الْمُدَّعَى ضِد آَرْيُوَس. 

وَكَان مَع الْبَابَا شَمَّاسا أَسْمُه اثَنَاسِيُوس رَئِيْس شَمَامِسَة وَكَان سِكِرْتِيْر الْبَابَا الْخَاص وَلَم يَتَجَاوَز مِن الْعُمْر 25 سِنَة وَكَان وَجْهَه كَالْمَلَائِكَة كَقَوْل الْقِدِّيس غِرِيْغُوْرْيُوْس الْنَزَيَنْزِى. 








صُوْرَة فِي مَوْقِع الْأَنْبَا تَكِلْا: أَيْقُوْنَة مَجْمَع نَيْقِيَّة 

وَكَان مِن الْحَاضِرِيْن الْأَنْبَا بُوَتَّامُون أُسْقُف هَرِقْلَيْه بِأَعْلَى الْنَّيْل وَالْقِدِّيس بِفَنُوَتُيُوس أُسْقُف طَيْبَه وَكَان عَن مُمَثِّلَى الْشَّرْق 210 أُسْقُفُا وَمُمَثِّلِى الْغَرْب 8 أُسْقُفُا. 

وَحَضَر آَرْيُوَس وَأَتْبَاعِه وَهُم أَوسابِيُوس أُسْقُف نَيكُوُمِيديّا، وَثَاؤغِنس مَطْرَان نِيْقِيَه، وَمَارَس أُسْقُف خِلْقِدُونِيّة وَمَعَهُم عَشْرَة فَلَاسِفَة وَأَجْتَمِع الْمَجْمَع سُنَّة 325 م وَالْقَى الْمَلِك خِطَابِه بِالّلَاتِيْنِيْه ثُم بَعْد ذَلِك دَارَت الْمُنَاقَشَات مِن 20 مَايُو حَتَّى 14 يونِيْه عِنْدَمَا حَضَر الْمَلِك وَوَضَع قَانُوُن الْإِيْمَان فِي 19 يونِيْه، وَخَتَم الْمَجْمَع أَعْمَالِه فِي 25 أَغُسْطُس. وَكَان مِن أَهُم الْبَارِزِيْن فِي هَذَا الْمَجْمَع أَثَنَاسْيُوس شَمَّاس الْبَابَا الكْسَنْدرُوس الَّذِي تَوَلَّى الْدِّفَاع عَن لَاهُوْت السَّيِّد الْمَسِيْح حِجَج آَرْيُوَس الْهَرَطَوَقّى وَقَد أَظْهَر بَرَاعَتَه فِي إِفْحَام الْآرْيُوْسِين وَعِنْدَمَا لَم يَجِد الْآرْيُوْسِين Arianism حَجُّه فِي اثَنَاسِيُوس اعْتَرَضُوا عَلَى وُجُوْدِه كَشَمَاس فِي وَسَطِهِم إِلَا أَن الْمُلْك لَم يَسْمَع لَهُم وَأَمَر عَلَى وُجُوْدِه لَعَلِمَه وَقُوَّة حِكْمَتِه فِي الْرَّد عَلَى آَرْيُوَس. 



الْجَلْسَة الْأُوْلَى 

عُقِدَت هَذِه الْجِلْسَة وَكَثُر فِيْهَا الْجِدَال وَالْغَضَب لِأَن الْمَلِك قَد أَعْطَى الْحُرِّيَّة لِكُل مَن يَتَكَلَّم فَانْقَضَت الْجَلْسَة الْأُوْلَى وَانْقَضَت بِدُوْن جِدَّوْه. وَفِي الْيَوْم الْتَّالِى تُقَدِّمُوْا لِّلْمُنَاقَشَة فَوَقَف آَرْيُوَس وَشَرَح بِدْعَتِه وَقَال: 

"أَن الْابْن لَيْس مُسَاوِيا لِلْآب فِي الْأَزَلِيَّة وَلَيْس مِن جَوْهَرِه وَأَن الْآب كَان فِي الْأَصْل وَحِيْدَا فَأَخْرَج الْأُبَن مِن الْعَادِم بِإِرَادَتِه وَأَن الْآب لَا يَرَى وَلَا يُكَيِّف حَتَّى لِلِابْن لِأَن الَّذِي لَه بِدَايَة لَا يَعْرِف الأَزْلَى وَأَن الْأُبَن إِلَه لِحُصُوْلِه عَلَى لَاهُوْت مُكْتَسَب". 

فَحَدِّث ضَجِيْجا عَالِيا وَسُدُّوا أُذُنَهُم لِكَى لَا يَسْمَعُوَا هَذَا الْتَّجْدِيْف، وَقَال بَعْض الْأَنَاشِيْد وَالأَغَانّى الَّتِي تَتَكَلَّم عَلَى هَذِه الْبِدْعَة وَعِنْدَمَا حَاوَل آَرْيُوَس الْدَفْع عَن هَذِه الْبِدْعَة بِبَعْض آَيَات مِن الْكِتَاب الْمُقَدَّس لَيُؤَيِّد بِهَا بِدْعَتِه وَقَف أَمَامَه اثَنَاسِيُوس وَأَفْحَمَه بَرُدَوْد قَوِيَّه جُعِلْت الْكُل فَرِحِيْن بِهَذَا الشَّمَّاس الْعِمْلاق فِي رُدُّوْدُه وَالْآَيَات الْقَوِيَّة الَّتِي أَسْتَنِد عَلَيْهَا وَتُوْجَد صُوْرَة هَذِه الْرُّدُوْد بِمَكْتَبَة الْبَطْرِيَرْكِيَّة الْقُبْطِيَّة وَاقْتَرَح اثَنَاسِيُوس أَن تُضَاف كَلِمَة (HOMOOUSION ) " ذُو جَوْهَر وَاحِد ". 

وَالْفَرْق بَيْن الاثْنَيْن حَرْف وَاحِد هُو (I) الْيُوْتا فِي الْيُونَانِيَّة وَالْقُبْطِيَّة، وَلَكِن الْحَرْف الْوَاحِد يَعْنِى هَرْطَقَة وَاضِحَة وَهِي مُشَابِه لَه بَدَلَا مِن مْسِاوَلَّه وَوَاحِد مَعَه "ذُو جَوْهَر وَاجِد". (انْظُر الْمَزِيْد عَن هَذَا الْمَوْضُوْع هُنَا فِي مَوْقِع الْأَنْبَا تَكِلْا فِي أَقْسَام الْمَقَالَات وَالْكُتُب الْأُخْرَى). مَصْدَر الْمَقَال مَوْقِع الْأَنْبَا تَكَلَاهَيمانُوّت. 

فَصَادِق الْأَغْلَبِيَّة عَلَى اقْتِرِاح اثَنَاسِيُوس وَاعْتِرَاض حَوَالَى سَبْعَة عَشَر صَوْتا وَوَضَع الْمَجْمَع قَانُوُن الِلْإِيمَان مِن أَوَّل " بِالْحَقِيقَة نُؤْمِن بِاللَّه وَاحِد.... حَتَّى قَوْلِه " لَيْس لِمُلْكِه انْقِضَاء " وَوَقَع الْمَجْمَع قَرَار حَرَّم آَرْيُوَس وَأَتْبَاعِه وَبَعْد هَذَا الْقَرَار بِالْحَرَم، أَمْر الْمَلِك بِنَفْيِه وَحُرِّق كَتَبَه وَإِعْدَام مِن يَتَسَتَّر عَلَيْهَا. 



بِدْعَة سَابْلِيُوس 

وَقَد قَرَّر الْمَجْمَع حَرَّم سَابْلِيُوس وَبِدْعَتِه الَّذِي قَال بِأَن " الِلْآب وَالْأَبْن وَالْرُّوْح الْقُدُس اقْنَوَما وَاحِدَا " وَلَيْس ثَلَاثَة أَقَانِيْم. 

وَقَد نَظَر الْمُجْمَع فِي بَعْض أُمُوْر أُخْرَى خَاصَّة بِالَّكِنِيْسَة وَهِى: 

1- مَسْالَة تَحْدِيْد يَوْم عِيْد الْقِيَامَة وَهُو الَأَحَّد الَّذِي يَلِى الُبُدُر الَّذِي فِيْه عِيْد الْيَهُود حَتَّى لَا يُعِيْدُوْا قَبْل الْيَهُوْد وَمَعَهُم. 

2- الْنَّظَر فِي أَمْر الْشِّقَاق الَّذِي أَحْدَثَه ميلّتّس الْأُسْقُف لِأَنَّه رَسْم أَسَاقِفَة وَقَسُوْس بِلَا رَأَى رَئِيْسَه فَحَكَم الْمَجْمَع بِإِقَامَتِه فِي بَلْدَتِه مُسْقِط رَأْسَه وَلَا يُمَارَس أَى وَظِيْفَة كَهَنُوْتِيَّة. 

3- الْنَّظَر فِي مَعْمُودِيَّة الهَرَاطِقة، وَقَرَّر الْمُجَمَّع بِأَن لَا تُعَاد مَعْمُودِيَّة مِن هَرْطَق وَرَجَع إِلَى الْإِيْمَان مَرَّة أُخْرَى. 

4- أَن يَكُوْن ذَوَى الْكَهَنُوت مِن أَصْحَاب الْزَّوْجَات وَالَّذِي دَافِع عَن هَذَا الْأَمْر بِشِدَّة وَعَضَدْتُه هُو الْقِدِّيس بِفَنُوَتُيُوس أُسْقُف طَيِّبَة، وأَكْتَفِى الْمَجْمَع بِالْحُكْم عَلَى الْكَهَنَة المُتَرمِلِين بِعَدَم إِعَادَة الْزِّيْجَة.

وَسُن الْمَجْمَع بَعْد ذَلِك عِشْرُوْن قَانُوْنَا مَازَالُوا مَوْجُوْدَيْن إِلَى هَذَا الْعَصْر. 



مُعْجِزَة حُدِّثْت فِي هَذَا الْمَجْمَع الْمُقَدَّس: - 

كَان عَدَد الْأَسْاقِفَة الْحَاضِرِيْن 318، وَلَكِن كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوْا حَصْر عَدَد الْآَبَاء وَجَدُوْا أَن وَاحِد يَزِيْد عَلَى الْعَدَد الْحَقِيقِي وَقَد فَسَّر الْأَبَاء ذَلِك إِلَى أَن الْرُّوْح الْقُدُس كَان حَاضِر مَعَهُم. 


مَعْلُوْمَة مُهِمَّة هَذَا الْمَوْضُوْع مِن كُتُبِهِم و مَوْقِعُهُم​


----------



## Basilius (3 أبريل 2011)

*دليلك قبل ان اوصفك بالكذب و الجهل
ويكون الدليل
مسيحي اكاديمي ابائي موثق معترف به 
وعليك بالاتيان باعمال مجمع نيقيه امام المنتدى كي توثق كلامك 
ما هذا الجهل والكذب !!!


*


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2011)

الكذب مكانه في مستنقعاتكم البالية يا مسلم
مجمع نيقية كان لتثبيت العقيدة و ليس لإختيارها.
هذه الخرافات لا وجود لها لال في عقولكم المريضة التي تصطنع الاكاذيب

ساعطيك فرصة 24 ساعة لا غير لتأتي بالدليل على كلامك و لا سيغلق الموضوع و ستحصل على مخالفة.


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *دليلك قبل ان اوصفك بالكذب و الجهل
> ويكون الدليل
> مسيحي اكاديمي ابائي موثق معترف به
> وعليك بالاتيان باعمال مجمع نيقيه امام المنتدى كي توثق كلامك
> ...



يا اخي انا لا اكذب انا جبتلك دليل من تاريخكم و دة مش كلامي انا دة كلامكم انتم​


----------



## Basilius (3 أبريل 2011)

*انت قلت* 


> حَتَّي يَاخُذ اهُم مَا فِي الانَاجِيل الْكَثِيْرَة  الَّتِي تُحِيْط بِهِم و يَجْمَعُهَا فِي كُتُب قَلِيْلَة مِن هَذَا الْكَم  الْكَبِيْر و الْطَّرِيْقَة الَّتِي اخْتَارْو  بِهَا الْانْجِيْل هِي ان يَضَعُو جَمِيْع الْانْجِيْل تَحْت طَاوِلَة  اسْمُهَا الْعِشَاء الْمُقَدَّس و الانَاجِيل الَّتِي تَقَفّذ فَوْق  الْطَاوِلَة هِي صَحِيْحَة و الَّتِي لَا تَقَفّذ غَيْر صَحِيْحَة و قَفِذ 4 انَاجِيل و هُم مْتَا و يُوْحَنَّا و مَرْقَص و لُوَقَا  قِفَذُو كَيْف الْلَّه اعْلَم و مِن هُنَا اصْدُر الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِيْن  فَرَمَان بِحَرْق جَمِيْع الانَاجِيل و اعْدِم مِن اعْتَنَق غَيْر هَذّة  الانَاجِيل الْارْبَع



*فين دليلك ؟
فين الكلام ده في الجزء اللي انت اقتبسته من اللينك اللي اداهولك الاخ احلى ديانه  ؟
عاوزين دلائلك !
دلائل علميه مسيحيه اكاديميه موثقه ومعترف بيها
لن استطيع ان اوصف مدى الاشمئزاز اللذي اشعر به من هذا الكذب والجهل *


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الكذب مكانه في مستنقعاتكم البالية يا مسلم
> مجمع نيقية كان لتثبيت العقيدة و ليس لإختيارها.
> هذه الخرافات لا وجود لها لال في عقولكم المريضة التي تصطنع الاكاذيب
> 
> ساعطيك فرصة 24 ساعة لا غير لتأتي بالدليل على كلامك و لا سيغلق الموضوع و ستحصل على مخالفة.



شكرا علي الاهانة يا اخي الحبيب انا بقول مناقشة و ليس مشاجرة و باذن الله هيكون عندك الدليل قبل 24 ساعة​


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2011)

الدليل الذي نريده يا كاذب هو إختيار الأناجيل. فلا موجود بما نقلته و لا في اي كتاب ثاني موثوق به
موجود فقط في عقولكم المريضة و افواهكم الكاذبة.

لك آخر فرصة.


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​



يعني حتى الكتاب لا تملكه و لا تعرف سوى النسخ كالالة.. حتى عنوان الكتاب.
الصفحتين هنا و لا يوجد بهما اي مما ذكرته بخصوص إختيار الأناجيل من بين مئات. أصلاً كلمة انجيل لم ترد في اي من الصفحتين.

باين عليك من شلة المغلوب عليهم..

سأعطيك فرصة من جديد لكن ستكون الآخيرة في حالة الكذب من جديد.


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​



لماذا يا مسكين تخدع نفسك انتا لا تكذب سوي علي نفسك ان كنت اعمي القلب لا تري اكيد البصيره موجوده..................

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2011)

غل: ” وإنما صعدت بموجب إعلان وعرضت عليهم الإنجيل الذي أكرز به بين الأمم ولكن بالانفراد على المعتبرين لئلا أكون أسعى أو قد سعيت باطلاُ”. 


إعلان: هى دعوة إلهية خاصة لبولس أن يصعد إلى أورشليم، إلى الرسل الاثنى عشر عارضًا عليهم تعاليمه بعدم أهمية الختان والعوائد اليهودية وبولس يركز أنه صعد بإعلان وليس من تلقاء نفسه، فلو كان قد صعد من تلقاء نفسه لكان هذا يعنى أنه فى شك مما يعلم به طوال 14 سنة. ولكن أعلن له الروح أن يصعد حتى يتضح أمام الجميع أن بولس مع الاثنى عشر لهم روح واحدة وتعليم واحد وفكر واحد، بل أن صعود بولس للاثنى عشر شجع أهل غلاطية على أن يتخلوا عن العوائد اليهودية، خصوصًا حينما سمعوا عن نجاح مهمة بولس فى مجمع أورشليم. فأهل غلاطية حينما سمعوا أن هناك اتفاقًا بين بولس والاثنى عشر زال عنهم كل شك.

باطلاً: بولس واثق مما يبشر به. ولكن فى محبة هو يهتم بوحدة الرأى مع باقى الرسل حتى لا يعتبروه قد سعى باطلاً، أو يترك أهل غلاطية الإيمان إذ تشككوا فى صحة تعاليم بولس، فيكون سعى بولس باطلاً، إذا ترك تلاميذه الإيمان. فلقد انتشرت الإشاعة أن بولس ليس رسولاً قانونياً مثل الاثنى عشر. لكن بسبب المجمع ظهرت وحدانية الرأى، ولم يضع تلاميذ بولس. المعتبرين: وليس لبقية المؤمنين، لأن بقية المؤمنين هم متعصبين للتهود. ومازال إيمان هؤلاء من مسيحيى الختان ضعيفًا. ولذلك تشاور بولس مع المعتبرين فى السر.



غل: ” بل بالعكس إذ رأوا إني اؤتمنت على إنجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على إنجيل الختان”.

بل بالعكس: تشير للإيجابية المطلقة فى قبول التلاميذ لبولس.

اؤتمنت على إنجيل الغرلة: إنجيل الغرلة يعنى أن الخلاص لكل من يؤمن من الأمم حتى وهم فى غرلتهم أى بلا ختان.

انجيل الختان: هو البشارة بالخلاص لليهود الذين اختتنوا وهم صغار. والآية تشير لان الله هو الذى استأمن بولس على البشارة للأمم. 


غل: ” فإن الذي عمل في بطرس لرسالة الختان عمل فيَّ أيضا للأمم”.​
   الله هو الذى يعمل فى كل خدامه ليدعو الكل للخلاص فهذه هى إرادته، أن الجميع يخلصون (1تى4:2)، فالمسيح أتى ليخلص الجميع يهودًا وأممًا. 


هذا هو التفسير.....ما علاقه ما وضعته بالانجيل

اما الدليل الثاني لان اتكلم عن السفاهات ​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

*جهل وتخلف وكذب وجميع اللى تراه فى الحياة قبيح يجتمع فى امة واحدة
هى امة الجهل المسلمين
واتحداك لو جبت الكلام اللى كتبته فى اول مشاركة من مرجع لاهوتى واحد فى العالم 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

*يانهار مش فايت ههههههههههههه
طيب يا اخ احمد قبل ما تتناقش اضعف الايمان تعرف انت بتتناقش عن ايه 
هههههههههه قال انجيل الختان وانجيل الغرلة يانهار اسود ده كلام حتى حرام فيه الرد 
لا والتانية اوحش من اللى قبلها شفرة دافنشى 
لا تعليق 
*


----------



## شميران (3 أبريل 2011)

*مهما حاولتوا سنظل فخورين ونحب ديننا وشكرا يااااااااااااارب *


----------



## Anelka (3 أبريل 2011)

*كلام خطير اول مره اسمع فيه*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

Anelka قال:


> *كلام خطير اول مره اسمع فيه*



*هو فعلا كلام خطير لانه كله كذب وتأليف *


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*يا سيد أحمد خلص لا تأتي بالمصدرعلى هذه الأقوال أتعرف لماذا ؟
لأنه واضح أنه كلامك هذا مدسوس من كذبة جهال مسلمين بينهم وبين الفهم سفر سنين .... هل يعقل أن مصدر مسيحي ولاهوتي موثق يصف أحد عندما يعتنق المسيحية بـ " تنصر " كما ورد هنا !



الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِيْن مُلْك الْرُّوْمَان و كَان يَهُوْدِي و تَنْصُر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


في كل قواميس وكتب ومراجع المسيحية لا نستخدم هذه الكلمة الزائفة فمن أين أتيت بهذا النص الخبيث المدسوس و نسبته إلى مجمع نيقية؟؟؟؟ هذا أولا

وثانيا ليكن بعلمك أن مجمع نيقية تم عقده لا لإختيار العقيدة و الأناجيل بل بسبب بدعة رجل هرطوقي إسمه آريوس من أجل البت فيها ولن أخوض في هذه البدعة لأنها ليست موضوعنا

جعلت نفسك في موقف لا تحسد عليه بسبب النسخ واللصق و إلغاء العقل
عنجد ربنا يشفيك

أه صحيح قبل لا أنسى إسم المجمع نيقية وليس ميقية !!!!! 



مُجَمَّع ميقِيّة 325 مِيْلادِي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

شايف إلغاء العقل شو بيعمل في البني أدم !!! 
فهل يعقل أنه مصدر مسيحي لاهوتي معتمد وموثق ترد فيه هذه الأخطاء يا أخ أحمد 
حكم عقلك في المرة القادمة 
سلام و نعمة 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أبريل 2011)

*جميلة جدا جزئية حرق الأناجيل دى  الأخ ميعرفش انه مع نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى كانت نسخ الإنجيل قد انتشرت فى العالم أجمع فليتفضل الأخ بتوضيح كيف لملك جعل المسيحية الدين الرسمى لإمبراطوريته أن يقوم بعمل يتنافى تماما مع ايمانه وكيف جمع النسخ من جميع أنحاء العالم ...... كفايه أكاذيب ومرض فكرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Basilius (3 أبريل 2011)

*معلش
اصل اقدم نسخه كانت انجيل عثمان 
ارحمنا يارب*


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههه انا قريت الموضوع كله 
و الاخ طارح الموضوع ده مش عارف هو بيقول ايه واضح انه شاف موضوع بره المنتدي و جه يقول اي كلام و هو مخدوع من الخارج ان في مصادر بس للاسف كانت بعته او اشتغاله هههههههههههههه
و عجبني جدا الاخ انيلكا اللي داخل يقول اي كلام ده و بيطبق انصر اخاك
يا عمنا لا تجعل نفسك محروج هكذا و تاكد في ما تنقله

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

انا عايز الموضوع ده يتثبت ، علشان يبقى عينة للجميع ، يشوفوا المستوى اللى المسلمين بيتكلموا بيه ومدى الجهل اللى بيوصلولوا .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

الحقيقة أن هذه العينة من الأمخاخ ، تثير الشفقة والحيرة

فهل هكذا توجد عقول بشرية

إنها عقول محشوة بالأكاذيب والخرافات والتدليسات

فليس مستغرباً أن تكون محشوة بالبارود أيضاً ، فتفجر نفسها لكى تعانق الحور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فحتى مداخلة الذى جاء ليساند التخاريف الأولى ، ساندها بتدليس جديد 

إذ جعل من إهمال البعض ، بحرق الأوراق المهلهلة القديمة - بدون دراية بقيمتها التاريخية - دليلاً على حرق الأناجيل عمداً وبسبب أوامر بالحرق

 على شبه أوامر عثمان بن عفان بحرق القرآن الذى لم يوافق غرضه ، أفليس هذا إسقاط نفسى مستحكم !!!

فكأننا أمام أمة من المرضى النفسيين والجهلاء والمعتوهين ، يقودهم مجموعة من شيوخ التقية الفاسقة


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> *و الثاني رواية شفرة دافنشي للكاتب الامريكي دان بروان*​


 

*جايب رواية شفرة دافنشي كدليل تطعن به في صحة الكتاب المقدس*​
*يا اراجوز يا مهرج ؟؟؟؟*​

ناقص تجيب لنا ادله من فيلم الكيت كات كمان .
*طيب اجرى اطلع بره المنتدي بقي قبل ما حد هنا يفتح نافوخك*
*اعتقد انا اللي حافتح لك نافوخك عشان اطلع كم الزباله العفنه اللي جواه *​​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا عايز الموضوع ده يتثبت ، علشان يبقى عينة للجميع ، يشوفوا المستوى اللى المسلمين بيتكلموا بيه ومدى الجهل اللى بيوصلولوا .



*أوافقك الرأي 
بجد حالتهم تتطلب الشفقة !!!!! 

الأخ أحمد مبسوط على نفسه جاي بيقول مصدر معتمد وموثق من المسيحيين 
و المصدر نفسه بيقول " تنصر" عن شخص اعتنق المسيحية و بيقول " ميقية " بدل " نيقية " !! هاد غير عن البلاوي الأخرى لكن يبدو أنه لم ينتبه على هذه الهفوات الصغيرة التي أوقعته في الفخ لنكشف تدليسه و تدليس المصدر الذي نقل منه هذا الكلام  ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا عايز الموضوع ده يتثبت .


*فعلا ...في المنتدي الترفيهي العام  .​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

يا حبيبى نحن نتمنى أن نناقشك وناخد وندى معاك

بس إنتم بتقولوا كلام خارج حدود العقل نهائياً

معلومات لا يمكنها وصفها بأى شيئ معقول ، ولا حتى بأنها غلط ، بل بأنها تخاريييييييييف !!!!!!!!

فكيف تتناقش مع حالة كهذه !!!!!!!!

إبدأ بكلام معقول ، إقرأ كتبنا ، وإقتبس فقرة ، وناقشنا حولها ، ليكون الكلام مبنى على عقل وليس أوهام وخرافات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

*رجاء محبة من إخوتى الأحباء

حالة الأخين دول صعبة جداً
ولعلها تمثل شريحة كبيرة من الجيل الجديد الذى تربى فى مستنقع الإعلام الإسلامى المعاصر

لذلك أرجو أن نحتملهم ، لكى نفهم كيف تشكَّلت عقولهم ، لكى نستطيع أن نساعدهم*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

Anelka قال:


> *والله يا اخت انتي اللي مش عايزة تفهمي*
> 
> *طيب عرفنا ان متى ومرقص .. الخ هم اللي كتبو الانجيل والبشارات في القرن الاول*
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه بقى هى بردو اللى تفهم ؟
انت بتتكلم عن ايه يا اخ انيلكا ؟ بلاش تحرج نفسك اكتر من كده 
امال احنا بنقول فى ايه ؟بنتكلم عن المخطوطات للاناجيل اللى بيرجع تاريخها للقرن الاول 
يارب 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر الله ان القران يعتبر غير المسلمين من فئة " المغضوب عليهم و الضالين "..فقط.*

*لكن نصلي ان ينتبه احباؤنا المسلمين الي ان نفس ذلك القران الذي راح يمعن في الازدراء بنا و بعقيدتنا يصنفهم هم انفسهم - المسلمين - في مرتبة ادني و احقر و يمتهن عقولهم..*
*و يعتبرهم من فئة " المضحوك عليهم " .*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

يا سيدى الفاضل ، المبدأ القانونى والمنطقى هو : "البيان على المدعى" ، يعنى الإثبات من مسؤلية الذى يدعى بهذا الشيئ

فلا تطالب الآخرين بإثبات خطأ ما تقوله أنت ، بل إبدأ بتقديم إثبات لما تدعيه أنت ، إثبات حقيقى وليس مجرد تخاريف ، لا تؤاخذنى ، ولكنها الحقيقة المرة ، والحقيقة المرة أفضل من الكذبة الحلوة ، بمقياس الحق وليس التقية طبعاً

ولا تؤاخذنى ، فكل ما قلتموه هو مجموعة تخاريف ، فنحن نعرف هذه الأمور جيداً ، ولذلك إنصدمنا جداً من هكذا تخريف 

إثبت ما ذكرتموه مسبقاً ، وإلاَّ فالإعتذار حق على الشرفاء فقط


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

*هلا تكرم احد الاخوه المشرفين بانهاء هذه المسرحيه الهزليه و اغلاق هذا الموضوع منعا لتضييع وقت اعضاء المنتدي في موضوع ليس فيه دليل واحد نناقشه؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

بدلاً من التشعب لمواضيع عديدة ، نرجو التركيز على إثبات ما جاء فى نص السؤال الأول ، مع نص المداخلة الأولى للأخ أنيلكا

لأن الهروب من هذا الإثبات أمر لا يُستبعد من أشخاص قد سبق وبدأوا بهذ الشكل

لذلك أرجو من الإخوة الأحباء التركيز على المطالبة بإثبات الموضوع الأصلى مع المداخلةى الاولى لأنيلكا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

طيب يا انيلكا ، بما انك نافخ نفسك كده ،



> *نحن نتكلم عن الملك قسطنطين اللي حرق كتب الانجيل سنة 320 ميلادي وغير في الانجيل على مزاجه وحرف نصوص الانجيل*
> 
> *رغم اني جبت المكتشف المسيحي قسطنطين اللي اكتشف اقدم مخطوطه للإنجيل حتى الان سنة 350 ميلادي*
> 
> ...



*دليلك عزيزى الجاهل ؟*



> *ممكن تجيبي صورة للمخطوطه اللي بيرجع تاريخها للقرن الاول ؟؟؟ *



*مبدئيا كده .*
*عندنا اقوال اباء من القرون الاولى وبها اقتباسات من الاناجيل ، ولو جمعنا اقتباستهم هنقدر نكون الانجيل تانى كامل .*

*اما عن المخطوطات الخاصة بالكتاب . عندنا مخطوطات ترجع للقرون الاولى ( القرن الاول ، التانى ، وبداية الثالث )*
*Book*
*Earliest Extant*
*Manu*******
*Date*
*Condition*
*Matthew*
*P64, P67, P104*
*c. 200*
*Fragments*
*Mark*
*P45*
*c. 250*
*Large Fragments*
*Luke*
*P4, P75*
*c. 200*
*Fragment*
*John*
*P52*
*c. 125-160*
*Fragment*
*Acts*
*P38, P45, P91, P48*
*early 3rd century[30]*
*Fragment*
*Romans*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*1 Corinthians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*2 Corinthians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*Galatians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*Ephesians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*Philippians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*Colossians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*1 Thessalonians*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*2 Thessalonians*
*P92*
*3rd/4th century*
*Fragment*
*1 Timothy*
*א*
*c. 350*
*Complete*
*2 Timothy*
*א*
*c. 350*
*Complete*
*Titus*
*P32*
*c. 200*
*Fragment*
*Philemon*
*P87*
*3rd century*
*Fragment*
*Hebrews*
*P46*
*c. 175-225*
*Fragments*
*James*
*P23, P20*
*3rd century*
*Fragment*
*1 Peter*
*MS 193[31]*
*3rd century*
*Fragments*
*2 Peter*
*P72*
*3rd/4th century*
*Fragments*
*1 John*
*P9*
*3rd century*
*Fragment*
*2 John*
*0232*
*3rd/4th century*
*Fragment*
*3 John*
*א*
*c. 350*
*Complete*
*Jude*
*P72*
*3rd/4th century*
*Fragments*
*Revelation*
*P98, P115*
*2nd century*
*Fragment*


*والصور هنشوفها ، وممكن نتصور انا وانت جمبيها ... بس منعا للتشتيت جاوبنى على اول نقطة ، ولما نخلصها ، نخش على التانية ونضحك للصبح*
*يلا بسرعة .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> بِسْم الْلَّه الْرَّحْمَن الْرَّحِيْم
> 
> أَرْغَب ان افْتَح مَعَكُم بَاب الْمُنَاقَشَة و عَايِز الْاخُوَّة الْمَسِيحَيْن يَتَحَوَّرْوَن وبَّتَثْبْتو لَنَا ان الانَجَبَل غَيْر مُحَرَّف
> 
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*
1 ----  ما هو دليلكم على هذا الكلام*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

لقد ذهب الأخ الأول أحمد إسلام ، ولم يعد ، بعد إكتشافه لخرافة إعاءه

فدخل الأخ الثانى أنيلكا ليغطى على هروب الأول

*فأرجو عدم السماح لهم بالهروب لتفريعات جديدة ، قبلما تنفضح خرافة إدعاءاتهم الأولى*

فعليهم إثبات ما بدأوا به ، قبل أى كلام آخر


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*النسخة الفاتيكانية من القــــرن الرابـــــع الميلادى :
 وهى من أقدم المخطوطات المكتشفة​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

*



وكان العالم الألماني يدعى " قسطنطين تشندرف كرس عمره لاكتشاف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس 
عثر تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء بعض الرقوق المعدة للحـريق، 
_____________________________
هذا اكبر دليل على إن اوراق الانجيل كانت تحرق زمان على يد الملك قسطنطين

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه العلاقة ، ودنك منين يا جحة .

بزمتك انت فاهم انت بتقول ايه ؟
العالم ده فى القرن ال18 ، ايه علاقته بالملك قسطنطين بتاع القرن ال3 .. ولا هو علشان تشابه الاسماء .

فين الدليل على تحريف قسطنطين للمخطوطات وكتابته للانجيل ؟

فين الدليل ؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

وبعدين اللنك اللى انت جايبه 
بيقول



> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]هذا المخطوط يضم التوراة اليونانية المعروفة باسم كودكس سينا تيكوس‏,‏ وهو المخطط الذي كتبه أسبيوس أسقف قيصرية عام‏231‏ ميلادية*





>



*يعنى المخطوطة السينائية كانت قبل قسطنطين ب اكتر من 100 سنة ..*


*شوف انت بقى المخطوطة السينائية وقارنها بالانجيل اللى فى ادينا ، يا جاهل .*
*علشان تثبت التحريف .*

*انا بشفق عليك انت وامثالك .*
*ربنا قادر يخلقلكوا مخ زى ما خلق للعمى عيون .*[/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

أنتم بدأتم بالإدعاء بشيئين محددين

1 -- مجمع نيقية كان بهدف إختيار إنجيل من بين نسخ كثيرة كانت موجودة


++ وكانت وسيلتهم فى الإختيار هى التى ذكرتموها ، فأين الدليل

2 -- قسطنطين أحرق الأناجيل 

فما هو دليلك
*
لا تهرب إلى تشعبات ، بل إدخل فى الموضوع 

إن كنت متمسكاً بالشرف*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*أستاذ  ‏Anelka
أين الدليل على أن قسطنطين حرف و بدل في الأناجيل ؟؟؟؟ 
البينه على من أدعى ... فهل اتحفتنا بالدليل ؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط الذى ذكرته والكلام الذى ذكرته ، ليس لهما أى علاقة بالتخريفين الذين أوردتموهما أنت وزميلك الذى دخلت لتغطى فشله

ما زال الإثبات غير مُقدَّم

ما زلتم تهربون من إثبات كلامكم أنتم


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

*الاخ انيلكا يتحدث عن علم كامل له اساتذته ونقاده وهو علم المخطوطات وهو لايعرف ماذا يقول 
الاخ انيلكا مسكين فقد دفعه البعض وقد ملآ عقله بكلام واكاذيب ملفقة ووضعوه فى وش المدفع 

اخ انيلكا اثبت ان الملك قسطنطين حرق الاناجيل زى عثمان ماعمل 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

يا أختى الحبيبة 

هذا الأخ قال أن قسطنطين *أحرق *الأناجيل

فعليه بإثبات ما قاله

رجاء التركيز على نص إدعائه ، والمطالبة منه بإثباته بالتحديد بدون أى تعديل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

لا يا عزيزى
أحمد قال أنهم إختاروا الإنجيل الصحيح بطريقة ذكرها

وأنت الذى قلت أن قسطنطين أحرق الأناجيل

فإن كنت نسيت ما قاله زميلك ، فهل نسيت ما قلته أنت !!!!!!!!!

أم أنك تتبع التقية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (3 أبريل 2011)

انا مش فاهمه ايه كم الردود الكتيرة دى من اخواتنا ع الأخ انيلكا
وكلكم بتطلبوا منه اثبات وهو من الاخر حد زقه ع الموضوع زائد ان الاخ احمد عمل ثورة ومشى مكملش تانى.
ياريت ننتظر ردوده بدل ما تضيعوا وقتكم فى ردود مش فيها فايده من غير دليل كتابى واضح ومعترف بيه يقدمه الاخ انيلكا
لأنه حتى مش مقتنع بأن مجمع نيقيه كان منعقد لهدف تانى غير اللى ذكره وهو مناقشه بدعه اريوس يعنى مكانش بهدف توضيح اى انجيل اصح
وساب النقطة الاصليه وبقى يدور ع المخطوطات بدون ذكر لمصادر اصليه لكلامه
فحسيت انا يا اما مش فاهم يا اما بيضيع وقت
وميرسى ليكوا جدا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

*



نحن لم نشتت الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الأخ احمد اسلام كتب الموضوع وقال ان الملك قسطنطين حرق جميع كتب الانجيل وكذبتوه*


*لان مفيش دليل ، وده كذبه ، زى كذبة الاسلام بالظبط .*
*وانت صدقت على كلامه ، فأنت مطالب بالدليل .*

*



وبعدين انا اثبت ان اقدم نسخة للانجيل عثرو عليها جاءت بعد الملك قسطنطين بـ 30 سنة !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**والنبى ، امال انا بقول ايه من الصبح ,, يعنى جاهل وكمان اعمى .*
بص تانى ، بس بالراحة
#*56*

وبعدين انت وقعت فى شر اعمالك ، لان اللنك اللى انت جبته بيقول ان السينائية اتكتبت 230م يعنى قبل قسطنيطن باكتر من 100 سنة .
#*64*

*



وجبت دليل اخر على لسان العالم المسيحي تيشيندورف بأنه وجد مخطوطات واوراق انجيلية كانت مرمية في سلة المهملات ومعدة لإحراقها

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده لان للاسف الناس اللى عندنا ميعرفوش يونانى ، وفاكرنها كتابات عادية لا تنتمى للكتاب ,.*
*لكن نشكر ربنا اللى بعت العالم ، وجمع الحجات ديه .و دلوقتى هى موجودة ومعروضة للجميع *

*بحسب نظريتك المتآمرة ، فان المفروض السينائية ديه تبقى مختلفة عن اللى فى ادينا ، لانك بتدعى اننا بنحاول التخلص منها ..*
*دلوقتى شوف المخطوطة وقارنها بانجيلنا علشان تثبت ان قسطنطين حرفها ,,, يا جاهل .*

*وهات الدليل على حرق قسطنطين للمخطوطات .*

*اسرع شوية *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

هو بيغطى على فضيحة العقل المخرف المحشو بالخرافات ، أو بيحاول يغطى عليه

فإذا بغطائه هو أيضاً خرافات وتدليسات

فلذلك يسعى للهروب ، بطريقة التشعب خارج الخرافات المفضوحة التى ذكرها هو وزميله ، للتغطية على فضيحة العقل الإسلامى المخرف والمدلس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لا يا عزيزى
> أحمد قال أنهم إختاروا الإنجيل الصحيح بطريقة ذكرها
> 
> وأنت الذى قلت أن قسطنطين أحرق الأناجيل
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

إكرر ما قالوه 

لكى نلزمهم به بدون تعديل

فأحمد قال بإختيار الإنجيل بالطريقة المضحكة

والآخر قال بأن قسطنطين أحرق الإنجيل

فلو سمحتم نرجو الإلتزام بالمطالبة بإثبات ما قالوه بالنص بدون تعديل


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2011)

*أرجو من الجميع التذكر أن هذا الموضوع خاص بــ Ahmed_islam ونحن بأنتظارة كى يأتي بدليلة من الكتاب الذى أزعم بوجود ما فية من الدعابات الفكاهية التى كتبها، فنحن بأنتظارة ولا نرغب بتشتيت الحوار ومعها يختفى المطالبة بكشف كذب وجهل ذلك المحمدي القذر.

ولذلك فمن لدية سؤال آخر فضلاً لا أمراً ان يفتح بة موضوع منفصل عن هذا الموضوع منعاً للتشتيت.

والله الموفق
*


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة و نبقى ننتظر الاخ المسلم الكاذب و مطالبته بالدليل.


لكن صراحة لا أعرف على من أعتب، على المسلم ام على المسيحي في الموضوع هذا.
الكل يعرف ان السطو على المواضيع ممنوع، فعندما يأتي شخص آخر متخلف و يغير مسار الموضوع، لماذا تسايروه؟ لماذا تردون عليه؟ لماذا تضيفون كل هذا الثقل الإضافي علي لاتي لاحقاً و انظف الموضوع من كل هذا المشاركات الخارجة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

انا مستاء من كل مسيحي تكلم في هذا الموضوع ولو بضحكة واحدة ، هذا المستوى من البشر لا ينبغي أصلا تفهيمه لانه لو كان له القابلية للفهم كان فهم ان ما ينقله هو خرافات. ، عندما يعود ماي روك سيحظرهم جميعا لهذا المستوى.

انا حزين منكم يا مسيحيين اكثر من المسلمين انفسهم ، هذا مستواهم فهل هذا مستوانا ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

وبخ الأحمق على حماقته ، لئلا يظن أنه حكيم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أبريل 2011)

زورى 
بس انا لما بشف جهل بالشكل ده ، بحس بالاستفزاز .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

لازم نرد ، بس من غير عصبية

لازم نعلن لهم عن حماقة ما يلقنونهم به

ولكن بدون هيجان وعصبية وخروج عن الحدود المعقولة فى تعاملاتنا العادية

ممكن : "نشدّ" ، بالتعبير الدارج ، وشوية خفيفة مش جامد قوى

لازم نفيد كل من جاء هنا

حتى لو كان قد جاء لشتميتنا

أو لو كان جاء محمَّلاً بخرافات مثل هذه

مثلما أن شجرة الفاكهة ترد الطوب بالثمر المفيد اللذيذ

فهكذا كان يفعل ربنا يسوع

وهو مثلنا الأعلى جميعاً


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

*كويس كدا خليك منظرك عرة قدام المنتدى
يا ابنى عايز تتعلم المسيحية على اصولها تيجى تسالنا احنا سيبك من شلة الجهلة اللى بيملوا عقولكم باساطير وخرافات
اتحداك لو جبتلى من جلسات مجمع نيقية التخاريف دى واتحداك اصلا لو جبتلى من جلسات مجمع نيقية اى حوار على قانونية اى كتاب ما 

*


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

اولا انا مهربتش و لا حاجة يا اخواني و بعدين انا ملاحظ تهجم جامد جدا 

انا بحثت كتير و مقدرتش اوصل غير الي هذة الادلة لكن للاسف ما في دليل من الكتاب المقدس علي صحة هذا الكلام سوي كلام علماء المسيحية و رواية كود دافنشي و في احد المواقع المسيحية و لكن توصلت الي اخر شيئ سوي هذة الموسوعة تفضلو http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9_%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A9 
يا جماعة اعذروني في التاخير لاني كنت في شغلي متاسف و منتظر الردود​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

> سوي كلام علماء المسيحية


*هاتلى اسم عالم واحد فى الابائيات قال الكلام دا
دول مش علماء المسيحية دول علماء بير السلم 
تحرى الدقة والفحص ولو عايز تتعرف على مجمع نيقية وجلساته والقوانين اللى توصلوا اليها قولنا واحنا نعلمك بافضل المراجع الاهوتية فى العالم *
*واسفى على عقول المسلمين اللى زرعوا فى المسيحية اساطير وصدقوها *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

*كاتب الموضوع دا مسلم واقدر اطلعله خطا فى كل سطر مكتوب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

> الاخ انيلكا استدل في كلامه بأشهر عالم مخطوطات مسيحي صاحب اقدم نسخة في الانجيل اللي اعترف بنفسه انه وجد كتب للإنجيل محروقة


*صاحب اقدم نسخة من الانجيل ووجد كتب الانجيل محروقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يع على الجهل والتخلف يع بجد حاجة تقرف 
دا مش كويس انه اطرد دا لو كان هنا انا كنت عملت فيه عمايل مش كويسة خالص *


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

و انا اذا كنت لا اقدر علي توضح النقاط الهامة تفضلو هذا المقطع لكي يثبت للجميع صحة كلامي و هذا المقطع يلاقية شيخ مسلم و لكن من كتب المسيحيون ليس من القران الكريم حتي تقتنعو بتلك الكلام 

الينك  http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=33362​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> اولا انا مهربتش و لا حاجة يا اخواني و بعدين انا ملاحظ تهجم جامد جدا
> 
> ...


*
يا أخ أحمد ما أنا قولت لك في البداية مجمع نيقية 325 تم عقده للبت في بدعة شخص هرطوقي وليس لإختيار الأناجيل !!! 
وشكرا لإعترافك بأنك لم تجد مصدر على هذا الكلام ويبدو أنك قد نسخت هذا الكلام من موقع إسلامي مدلس

أرأيت كيف يضحكون عليكم في مواقعكم قاصدين تشويه المسيحية بأمور شيطانية لا تمت لها بأدنى صلة 
ولسه ياما رح تشوف تأليف و تدليس على المسيحية عشان هيك أنصحك بعدم الإعتماد على هذه المواقع المدلسة 
وكذلك أنصحك بالبحث عن الأمور التي ضُحك عليك بها قبل فوات الأوان 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2011)

> و انا اذا كنت لا اقدر علي توضح النقاط الهامة تفضلو هذا المقطع لكي يثبت للجميع صحة كلامي و هذا المقطع يلاقية شيخ مسلم و لكن من كتب المسيحيون ليس من القران الكريم حتي تقتنعو بتلك الكلام


*اقعد ساكت متخليش يضحك عليك 
هاتلنا كتاب مسيحى واحد بيقال الهبل دا والا يبقى لما نقول عليك مغفل وضاحكين عليك باساطير وخرافات يبقى لينا الحق *


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> يا أخ أحمد ما أنا قولت لك في البداية مجمع نيقية 325 تم عقده للبت في بدعة شخص هرطوقي وليس لإختيار الأناجيل !!!
> وشكرا لإعترافك بأنك لم تجد مصدر على هذا الكلام ويبدو أنك قد نسخت هذا الكلام من موقع إسلامي مدلس
> 
> ...



انا مقولتش مضحوك عليا و جبتلكم الافقة مني في الكلام لكي تفهمو و هو بيقول من كتبكم و ليس من الاسلام​


شمس الحق قال:


> *اقعد ساكت متخليش يضحك عليك
> هاتلنا كتاب مسيحى واحد بيقال الهبل دا والا يبقى لما نقول عليك مغفل وضاحكين عليك باساطير وخرافات يبقى لينا الحق *



ممكن ياعم انت تتكلم بحترام شوية انت مبتعرفش تتكلم في كل موضيعك غير بهمجية و انا قرات عنك انك كنت مسلم و اعتنقت المسيحية بس انا اشك في هذا الكلام

لو عايز تفهم اسمع المقطع و شيل من دماغك خالص انة شيخ مسلم و اسمع لعل تقتنع بادلة الشيخ التي يتكلم بها اسمع و بعدين قول الي انت عايزة ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

> *انا مقولتش مضحوك عليا و جبتلكم الافقة مني في الكلام لكي تفهمو و هو بيقول من كتبكم و ليس من الاسلام​*


*بالأمانة إنت بكامل قواك العقلية؟؟؟
يعني جايبلي شيخ مسلم  و بدك نصدقه !!!!! 
طول عمرهم شيوخ المسلمين بيحاربوا في المسيحية إللي هي غصة في قلوبهم 

لو سمحت أحضر لنا مصدرا مسيحيا معتمدا ورد فيه هذا الكلام عن مجمع نيقية مش تضحك علينا بكلام شيوخك الجهال و إلا طلبنا إغلاق الموضوع لأن ما فيه مجرد تأليفات و خزعبلات إسلامية ​*


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​


*
أين الصورة من الصفحتان يا محمــــــــــــدي؟؟

وألا فتعترف بالجهل والكذب ....*


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *
> أين الصورة من الصفحتان يا محمــــــــــــدي؟؟
> 
> وألا فتعترف بالجهل والكذب ....*



اتفضل يا اخي الدليل علي حرق قسطنطين للاناجيل 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> يا استاذ انت بتمعن الكلام لية ممكن تستمع ولو فية كلام غريب اغلقو الموضوع و دة دليل كافي علي كلامي تفضلو الرابط بس يا ريت المشاركة تفضل موجودة http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​


*يا أستااااااذ هل طلبنا صعب إلى هذا الدرجة !!!
أنت في أول موضوعك أحضرت إقتباس نسبته إلى مصادر مسيحية تصرح به ونحن نطلب هذه المصادر ... فأين هي ؟؟ 

ليس عيبا أن تعترف بأنك عجزت عن إحضار مصدر مسيحي يذكر هذا الكلام لأن هذا الكلام لن تجده إلا في مواقعكم المدلسة الكاذبة

الموضوع منهي ... فلا يوجد دليل على كلامك 
وكما تعرف هنا قسم الأسئلة المسيحية و ليس قسم الخزعبلات الإسلامية 
سلام ......​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخوة ، رجاء رجاء رجاء الإنتظار قليلاً


بص يا اخ احمد ، انت قلت ، 

1. 





حَتَّي يَاخُذ اهُم مَا فِي الانَاجِيل الْكَثِيْرَة  الَّتِي تُحِيْط بِهِم و يَجْمَعُهَا فِي كُتُب قَلِيْلَة مِن هَذَا الْكَم  الْكَبِيْر

أنقر للتوسيع...



ممكن تجيب لي الكلام ده من مصدر علمي ؟ ، ماتحطش لينك ، حط لي الإقتباس من اللينك للكلام ده وحط بعدها اللينك.

2.




و الْطَّرِيْقَة الَّتِي اخْتَارْو  بِهَا الْانْجِيْل هِي ان يَضَعُو جَمِيْع الْانْجِيْل تَحْت طَاوِلَة  اسْمُهَا الْعِشَاء الْمُقَدَّس و الانَاجِيل الَّتِي تَقَفّذ فَوْق  الْطَاوِلَة هِي صَحِيْحَة و الَّتِي لَا تَقَفّذ غَيْر صَحِيْحَة

أنقر للتوسيع...



ممكن تجيب لي الكلام ده من مصدر علمي ؟ ، ماتحطش لينك ، حط لي الإقتباس من اللينك للكلام ده وحط بعدها اللينك.



اتفضل ، منتظرك ،

ملحوظة : لا تحضر ادلة من الويكيبيديا ، لانها موسوعة حرة يمكن لاي شخص ان يكتب فيها اي كلام بل ويعدل على الكلام الموجود فيها ، يعني ممكن اسجل فيها انا وادخل اكتب لك في اللينك شوية أمثال شعبية .
*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> اتفضل يا اخي الدليل علي حرق قسطنطين للاناجيل
> http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​



*على فكرة موضوعنا مش عن حرق قسطنطين للأناجيل موضوعنا عن ما دلست به عن مجمع نيقية ولا زلت مطالب بالمصدر ؟؟؟
لحقت تنسى موضوعك ولا إيه ؟

ممنوع أكثر من موضوع في الموضوع الواحد​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخت سينامور ، ابتعدي قليلا وسوف ارد على كلامك ولكن بعدما انتهي من صاحب الموضوع ، لا تضعي مشاركات لكي لا اطلب فصلك من المنتدى لعدم نظامك ، لن انبهك مرة أخرى .*


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا أستااااااذ هل طلبنا صعب إلى هذا الدرجة !!!
> أنت في أول موضوعك أحضرت إقتباس نسبته إلى مصادر مسيحية تصرح به ونحن نطلب هذه المصادر ... فأين هي ؟؟
> 
> ليس عيبا أن تعترف بأنك عجزت عن إحضار مصدر مسيحي يذكر هذا الكلام لأن هذا الكلام لن تجده إلا في مواقعكم المدلسة الكاذبة
> ...



حضرتك انا كتبت الكلام المذكور في اول الموضوع بصيغة عامية و ليس كما مذكور و انتم طلبتو دليل علي صخة هذا الكلام اعمل اية تاني عشان اثبتلكم انا مش كل شوية هرد علي السؤال بشكل اخر 
تفضل http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​


*


توقفوا جميعاً عن العبث والتخبط التشتيت

هذة المشاركة هي الفيصل

أين دليلك يا محمدي ؟؟

أريد صورة ضوئية من هاتان الصفحتان التى ذكرتهما فيهما ما قلتة من دعابة فكاهية *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

رجاءء الإنتظار من الكل فهذا الموضوع يستحق التثبيت لكثرة ما فيه من اخطاء ومثال حي واقعي لعقلية بعض المسلمين.


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

تابعوا عن كثب هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> حضرتك انا كتبت الكلام المذكور في اول الموضوع بصيغة عامية و ليس كما مذكور و انتم طلبتو دليل علي صخة هذا الكلام اعمل اية تاني عشان اثبتلكم انا مش كل شوية هرد علي السؤال بشكل اخر
> تفضل http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​



*لالالالالالالالالالا
بدي دليل على أن الأناجيل تم إختيارها بحسب الإنجيل الذي يقفز من على الطاولة فيكون هو الصحيح و الإنجيل الذي لم يقفز فهو الخاطئ 
ممكن مصدر و يا ريت عن ألية القفز التي كانت تقفز فيها الأناجيل ؟؟؟؟ :act23:



و الانَاجِيل الَّتِي تَقَفّذ فَوْق الْطَاوِلَة هِي صَحِيْحَة و الَّتِي لَا تَقَفّذ غَيْر صَحِيْحَة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

يا اختنا روزتا ، رجاء ، لا تثقلي عليه لانه لابد من معاملته بطريقة خاصة


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​



*أين الصورة من الصفحتان يا محمــــــــــــدي؟؟

وألا فتعترف بالجهل والكذب ....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

*الأخ احمد هل رأيت هذه المشاركة أم لا ؟*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2719234&postcount=78
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا اختنا روزتا ، رجاء ، لا تثقلي عليه لانه لابد من معاملته بطريقة خاصة


*
يا مولكا أنا بس بدي أشوف الأناجيل كانت بتقفز إزااااااااااي فوق الطاولة 
بالسقوط الحر ولا بالتسارع المنتظم أو الغير منتظم ؟؟؟؟
استنى شوي لما نشوووف ​*


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا اختنا روزتا ، رجاء ، لا تثقلي عليه لانه لابد من معاملته بطريقة خاصة


حضرتك شيفني مجنون هو انتم لما الواحد يسكتكم بدليل تتطاولو و تشتمو و نعمة الدين 


Michael قال:


> *أين الصورة من الصفحتان يا محمــــــــــــدي؟؟
> 
> وألا فتعترف بالجهل والكذب ....*



اقرائي هذا الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293 
و اقرئي هذا  http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm


Rosetta قال:


> *
> يا مولكا أنا بس بدي أشوف الأناجيل كانت بتقفز إزااااااااااي فوق الطاولة
> بالسقوط الحر ولا بالتسارع المنتظم أو الغير منتظم ؟؟؟؟
> استنى شوي لما نشوووف ​*


علي فكرة انا بتكلم عربي مش عارف انتو بتعيدو و تزيدو لية في الكلام طب ممكن تفسير للمخطوط الي و ضعتة 90 مرة
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

> حضرتك شيفني مجنون هو انتم لما الواحد يسكتكم بدليل تتطاولو و تشتمو و نعمة الدين


لا مش مجنون بس مش بتشوف ردي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2719234&postcount=78

انا هامسك كلامك وهارد عليه وانا بدأت من اول مشاركة لك ، فهل تعتذر عنها لكي ادخل في التالية ؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *يعني الأخ احمد اسلام بعد ماجاب لكم دليل قاطع ومن موقع مسيحي موثوق ان اوراق الانجيل اكتشفت محروقة
> 
> رجعتو لأول رد كتبه  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> بدل ماتجاوبو على الدليل والرابط اللي جابه
> ...



*صدقيني انتي مش عارفة نفسك فين و لا عارفة بتتكلمي بإيه 
خليكي متابعة احسن ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

اصبري يا سنيا مورر ، دورك اللي بعده ، .. هل هاترد يا احمد ولا تعتذر عن المشاركة الأولى ؟


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*وثبت أن الأخ أحمد يعاني من توتر نفسي!!! 
انت ما جبتش دليل على حااااااااااااااااااااجة انت الـ 19 مشاركة قضيتهم نسخ بالرابط ده http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4116.htm واللي مش بيجاوب على مطالبنا 

فين الدليل عن مجمع نيقية و إختيار الأناجيل التي تقفز فوق الطاولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صدقني بتكلم عربي اهو عربي أ ب ت ث ج ح !!!! ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

اصبروا اصبروا اصبروا ، انا فهمت سبب اللبس عنده اية !!


هو اختلط عليه الإسم بين العالم تشيندروف واللي اسمه الأول قسطنتين وبين الإمبراطور قسطنتين القرن الرابع

صح كدة يا احمد ؟ ما هو مش معقول تكون مش فاهم السؤال !


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*يا جماااااااعة سؤال الأخ أحمد كان 



كَيْف يَكُوْن أخَتِيْار عَقِيْدَة بِهَذِة الْطَّرِيْقَة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني هو محتار كيف في مجمع نيقية إختاروا الأناجيل بطريقة القفز فوق الطاولة ونحن طلبنا منه الدليل على هذا الأمر و لا زلنا ننتظر 
لا تسمحوا له بتشتيت الموضوع ليتطرق إلى مواضيع أخرى ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

الأخ احمد : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2719234&postcount=78


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2011)

كدة انا بريء منك.


سلام.


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2011)

الاخ Ahmed_islam
كل ما قدمته لحد الآن لا يسوى فلس.
ضع لنا المصدر فها قد مرت عشر صفحات و ان لا تعلم عن ماذا تتكلم.

اي مشاركة قادمة لا تحتوي على مصدر او دليل سيتم حذفها


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> الدليل من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293​



*أطالبك بالدليل يا أحمد ومعنى كلمة دليل أي أن تقوم بأرفاق الصفحات من 289 الى 293*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> و انا اذا كنت لا اقدر علي توضح النقاط الهامة تفضلو هذا المقطع لكي يثبت للجميع صحة كلامي و هذا المقطع يلاقية شيخ مسلم و لكن من كتب المسيحيون ليس من القران الكريم حتي تقتنعو بتلك الكلام
> 
> الينك  http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=33362​



+++++++++++++++++++
*
أخونا أحمد

أولاً حسنا ً أنك قلت بأنك لم تقدر على إثبات كلامك

ولكن ما ينفعش إنك تاخد كلام حد غيرك وتنقله قبل ما تدرسه بنفسك

فإنك أنت الذى وضعت موضوعك وليس هذا الشيخ

فلن يمكننا الرد عليه مهما قال

لن نطالبه بدليل أو صحة كلامه ، لأنه ليس هنا معنا

بالطبع يمكن أن يتطوع أحد بالرد عليه فى قسم الشبهات ، وبالطبع لا يُتوقع منه جواباً

ولكننا هنا فى قسم الأسئلة ، فالذى يسألنا عن شيئ ، بل يتهمنا بشيئ ، يكون هو المطالب بإثباته

فإن وجدت فى كلام هذا الشيخ أو غيره شيئاً جديراً بأن تطرحه ، فإطرحه على العين والرأس

ولكن تظل أنت صاحب السؤال وصاحب المسؤلية فى إثبات إتهامك

ولا تؤاخذنا فى إسلوب التهكم ، لأن الكلام شاذ جداً ، خصوصاً ونحن دارسين لهذه الأمور بالذات جيداً

ولا تتضايق من تهجم البعض ، فليس هذا إسلوب المسيح ، ولكنه ناتج عن التعامل الكثير مع هؤلاء المزورين المدلسين الذين يجعلون الإنسان يغتاظ من كذبهم المكشوف

فمعذرة عن هذا الحال الذى نجد أنفسنا جميعاً تحت طائلته وكأنه إرث أسود يجثم علينا جميعاً

*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2011)

> مُجَمَّع ميقِيّة 325


 
*ههههههههههه جاء حضرتك بتسالنا عن التحريف *
*واسم المجمع محرفة من نيقية الى ميقية *
*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا """""وما لا زماننا عيب الا فى سوانا *
*ربنا يهديك*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2011)

> صُوْرَة فِي مَوْقِع الْأَنْبَا تَكِلْا: أَيْقُوْنَة مَجْمَع نَيْقِيَّة
> 
> وَكَان مِن الْحَاضِرِيْن الْأَنْبَا بُوَتَّامُون أُسْقُف هَرِقْلَيْه بِأَعْلَى الْنَّيْل وَالْقِدِّيس بِفَنُوَتُيُوس أُسْقُف طَيْبَه وَكَان عَن مُمَثِّلَى الْشَّرْق 210 أُسْقُفُا وَمُمَثِّلِى الْغَرْب 8 أُسْقُفُا.
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه كل الكلام داة معروف من زمان عن بدعة اريوس *
*عرفت ان حضرتك كاذب وبتالف وفين هم هيجمعوا الاناجيل *
*مدلس عبقرى .!!!!!!*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أبريل 2011)

Ahmed_islam قال:


> بِسْم الْلَّه الْرَّحْمَن الْرَّحِيْم
> 
> أَرْغَب ان افْتَح مَعَكُم بَاب الْمُنَاقَشَة و عَايِز الْاخُوَّة الْمَسِيحَيْن يَتَحَوَّرْوَن وبَّتَثْبْتو لَنَا ان الانَجَبَل غَيْر مُحَرَّف
> 
> ...



أخى احمد طالبناك باحضار الصفحة ولكنك اعتذرت لا توجد فى المواقع المسيحية ما يقول هذا الكلام
واحضرت محاضرة لاحد الشيوخ وقلت ان هذا هو الدليل
اين المصادر التى بنى عليها شيخكم هذه المحاضرة
لكى نتناقش بالعقل
لو قال لى شخص  ما أن  Ahmed_islam  قتل اخوه وانا صدقت المقوله وواجهتك بها
فسوف ترد على وتقول تعالى الينا وانظرى بنفسك ان اخى حى يرزق
فلو انا اصريت على ما سمعت ستقول لى عليكى بأحضار ما يثبت ما تدعيه
هكذا نحن
ساحضر لك الصفحة التى تتكلم عنها من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة

هذه الصفحة من كتاب الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة للأسقف الأنبا أيسذورس - الجزء الأول ص 289 - 293 
*******************************************************
أجتمع جميع الأساقفة وألأمبراطور والكهنة والشمامسة الشعب المدعوون  فى قاعة متسعة بساحة القصر الملكى حيث أعدت لهم كراسى , وأعد كرسى من ذهب للأمبراطور وضع فى المكان الرئيسى فى القاعة وعدما دخل الأمبراطور لم يشأ أن يجلس على الكرسى المذهب وسط هؤلاء الأساقفة والرهبان المتقشفين بل جلس عفى كرسى آخر فى طرف القاعة حتى طلبوا منه أن يترك مكانه ففعل وقادوه إلى صدر القاعة حيث جلس على الكرسى الذى أعد له من قبل , ثم جلس ألاباء الأساقفة عن يمينه ويساره , أما الجمهور فقد جلسوا أو وقفوا على جانبى القاعة , وذكر بعض المؤرخين ان الرئيس كان أوسيوس أسقف قرطبة فى بلاد أسبانيا , وقال مؤرخون آخرون أنما أسقف غيره  , ولما جلس الأمبراطور وسمح للباقيين بالجلوس فى أماكنهم , وقف يوسابيوس القيصرى أسقف قيصرية المؤرخ المشهور مؤلف كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة , وأرتجل خطاباً رحب به بقدوم المبراطور وتشريفه للمجمع وشكر محيته وسعيه نحو صالح الكنيسة . 

وفتحت الجلسات وتوالت وتميزت الجلسة الأولى بقيام الأمبراطور بإعطاء الحرية التامة للمناقشات فى أمر الإيمان المسيحى , ولكن بشرط أن يتفق الأساقفة المجتمعين على رأى واحد , وكان الأمبراطور على ثقة أن الأساقفة أقيموا من الرب الإله لقضاء أمور العقيدة المسيحية , وإن أتفاقهم وإجماعهم على رأى واحد هو صوت الرب الإله فى البيعة ( الكنيسة ) . 

وبدأت المناقشات وأستمر الجدال فى الجلسة الأولى وأنفضت الجلسة على غير طائل وبلا نتيجة . 
وفى اليوم التالى قدم آريوس صورة إيمان مكتوبة على ورقة كلها تجديف , فكلف المجمع أحدهم بقرائتها عليهم  وكانت كلها هرطقة وتجديف , وبعد أن قرأت أمر المجمع بتمزيقها قطعاً , فهاج حزب آريوس , وأحدث أضطراباً شديداً , مما أضطر القيصر بأن يستخدم شيئاً من قوته لتسكينه هو وأتباعه . 

ثم أستمرت المناقشات بعد ذلك لمدة طويلة فى جلسات متتالية , وفى النهاية قرر مجمع نيقيا المكون من 318 أسقفاً وفقاً لتعليم الكتاب المقدس أن :- 
*** المسيح هو أبن الآب حقاً , وأنه مساو للآب , وإله حق مع أبيه دائماً . 
ووافق حزب الأريوسيين على هذا القرار , ولكن علم الحاذقون والحكماء من الأساقفة أن هذه الموافقة لا تخلوا من خداع ونفاق فهم يتلونون كالحية , وأن هذا القرار لا يناقض ضلالهم إذا وافقوا به فى المجمع : عن وحدة الطبيعة الإلهية وعدم أنقسامها ومساواة المولود لوالده فى الألوهية والأزلية بلفظة " المساوى بالجوهر " فصارت العبارة الأخيرة فيما بعد تميز القويمى الرأى والمستقيمى الإيمان عمن سواهم ثم كتب المجمع دستور أو قانون الإيمان (1) 

وقد أدان هذا المجمع تعاليم أريوس ووقعوا على هذا القرار الإلهى جميع أعضاء المجمع بدون إجبار وعن رضى تام وقبول وإرتياح , ما عدا قلة قليلة من حزب آريوس الهرطوقى قطعوا من خدمتهم ودرجاتهم الكهنوتية وحرموا , وكتب قرار بإبعادهم ونفيهم فنفذ الأمبراطور هذا القرار , وحرم أسقف نيقوميدية أوسابيوس مع ثلاثة أساقفة أخرين لتأييدهم لتعاليم أريوس , ولكن أوسابيوس وأسقف آخر أسمه ثاوغنس المنفيين فبعد أن كرس (أقام) المجمع بدلاً منهما فى كراسيهما وسارا مسافة فى طريق النفى ندما ورفعا صورة توبتهما إلى المجمع برجوعهما عن أفكار آريوس فقبلا توبتهما وردهما المجمع إلى كراسيهما , وأرسل الأسقفين اللذين رسمهما بدلهما إلى أيبروشيتين أخريين .
 أما أريوس فأنه فى البدء أُرسل إلى نيقوميديا مكبلاً بالقيود، ثم نفى بعد ذلك إلى الليريا… ألا أنه على الرغم من هذه التدابير فإن هذه المحاولة للتهدئة لم تنجح، لأن أصدقاء أريوس أستمروا فى نشر مبادئه وتعاليمه… ولذا أقتنع قسطنطين – 

بواسطة العناصر المهادنة للأريوسية والمحبة لها، وتأثر بهم. مما جعله يستدعى أريوس من منفاه عام 327. وبعد تحريض من أسقف نيقوميديا عرضوا صيغة إعتراف إيمان على الأمبراطور أخفوا عنه فيها. حقيقة عقيدة أريوس، وكانت كنيسة نيقوميديا قد وافقت على هذه الصيغة فى المجمع الذى عقد بها. 
إلا أن الأرثوذكسيين فى مصر لم يجبروا على منح أريوس العفو. حتى أن الكسندروس أسقف الأسكندرية وأثناسيوس الذى خلفه لم يقبلاه فى الاسكندرية.
ولم يرغب قسطنطين حينئذ أن يؤزم المسائل أكثر بأن يفرض على أسقف الاسكندرية – بأن يقل أريوس. بل أنه فى الواقع عندما طلب أنصار أريوس من الأمبراطور – برسالة محررة بلهجة شديدة – أن يتدخل لأجل تأمين عودة أريوس إلى الاسكندرية، غضب قسطنطين وأعاد أدانتهم بمرسوم آخر أسماهم فيه "بالبورفوريين" أى أنهم مشايعون لتعليم "بورفيريوس"(2).
وبعد وساطات متعددة غيروا مرة أخرى من مشاعر قسطنطين ورحل أريوس إلى القسطنطينية حيث أعترف بالإيمان الأرثوذكسى أمام الأمبراطور وتمسك بأن يصير مقبولاً بطريقة رسمية على نطاق أوسع بالكنيسة. إلا أن الأمر بتحديد موعد بقبوله فى كنيسة القسطنطينية قد تلاشى نهائياً، إذ أن أريوس سقط ومات فى مرحاض عام فجأة ليلة الموعد المحدد لقبوله(3).
************************************************
  وعند عرض قانون الإيمان والاناثيما ( الحـــرم على آريوس وأتباعه ) على المجمع، وافق عليهما 315 من أصل 318 أسقفا. والأساقفة الذين رفضوا التوقيع هم: يوسابيوس أسقف نيقوميديه وثيوجنيوس أسقف نيقيه وماريس أسقف خلقيدونيه. ولكن عندما أعلن الامبراطور قسطنطين أن من يخالف قرارات المجمع سوف يتعرض للعزل من منصبه، وافق ماريس على اعتماد قانون الإيمان والحرمان، في حين قبل يوسابيوس وثيوجنيوس التوقيع على قانون الإيمان فقط في حين رفضا التوقيع على الاناثيما. ثم أصدر قسطنطين مرسوما بحرمان معتقدات اريوس وبحرق كتبه 

وعند نهاية مجمع نيقيه المسكوني، كتب الأساقفة المجتمعون رسالة لكنيسة الاسكندريه وأرسلوها مع البابا الكسندروس لقراءتها عند عودته لمصر، ونص الرسالة كالآتي:
"إلى كنيسة الاسكندريه المقدسة والعظيمة بنعمة الله، وإلى أخوتنا الأحباء في مصر وليبيا والخمسة المدن الغربية، الأساقفة المجتمعون في نيقيه والأعضاء في مجمعها المقدس العظيم يسلمون عليكم في الرب.
بنعمة الله وبدعوة من قسطنطين الأمير المحبوب من الله اجتمعنا من أقاليم ومدن مختلفة في نيقيه لتكوين مجمع مقدس وعظيم. وقد قررنا ضرورة إرسال هذه الرسالة إليكم من قبل المجمع حتى تعرفوا الأمور التي عُرضت على المجمع والمباحثات والقرارات والاعتمادات التي توصلنا إليها.
في البداية وتحت أعين امبراطورنا قسطنطين المحبوب من الله ناقشنا عقيدة اريوس المنحرفة والغير مستقيمة، وقد قررنا بإجماع الآراء حرمان هذه المعتقدات واعتبارها اناثيما.
كما نعلن لكم بكثير من السرور أننا قد توصلنا لاتفاق على موعد احتفالات عيد القيامة، وأنه بفضل صلواتكم تم التوصل لوحدة بين كل المسيحيين في هذا الشأن.
افرحوا إذن لما تم التوصل إليه ولحكم السلام والمودة ولاندحار الهرطقات. واقبلوا بكل الإكرام والمحبة اللائقيّن أخينا وأسقفكم الكسندروس، الذي عمل بكل مثابرة رغم تقدم سنه على انتصار السلام.
وأخيرا، صلوا من أجلنا جميعا، حتى يقبل ربنا يسوع المسيح ويدعم الأمور التي أرتأيناها جيدة، والتي قضينا بأنها أعتُمدت بإرادة الله الآب ومن خلال الروح القدس، الذي له المجد إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين"
==================
- كتاب الخريدة النفيسة
المــــــــــــــــــــــراجع 
(1) أفردنا صفحتين بقرارات مجمع نيقية فى هذا الموقع . 
(2) التاريخ الكنسى لسقراط (9:1) بوفيريوس هو أحد فلاسفة "الافلاطونية الجديدة" الوثنيين قرب نهاية القرن الثالث. هاجم المسيحية بعنف وخاصة هاجم ألوهية المسيح (المعرب).
(3) الرسالة الدورية إلى الأساقفة بقلم أناسيوس 5:18 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2256.htm


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أبريل 2011)

نتيجة مجمع نيقيا
وضع  قانون الإيمان والاناثيما
معنى الأناثيما أى 
بحرمان معتقدات اريوس وبحرق كتبه
 بمعنى ان اريوس هذا كان انسان مهرطق (له افكار خاطئه )
والاساقفة رفضوا افكاره الخاطئه وحرموه من الايمان المسيحى وحرقوا  كتبه المملؤه بالمعتقدات الخاطئه

نص قانون الإيمان النيقي
بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد،
ألله الآب، ضابط الكل،
خالق السماء والأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى.
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح،
إبن الله الوحيد،
المولود من الآبّ قبل كلّ الدهور؛
نور من نور،
إله حق من إله حق،
مولود غير مخلوق،
مساو للآب في الجوهر،
الذي به كان كلّ شئ.
هذا الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر، ومن أجل خلاصنا،
نزل من السماء،
وتجسّد من الروح القدس. ومن مريم العذراء تأنس،
وصُلِب عنّا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي.
تألّم وقُبِر وقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، 
وصعد في السموات،
وجلس عن يمين أبيه،
وأيضا يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات،
الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.
نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس،
الرب المُحي المنبثق من الآب.
نسجد له ونمجده مع الآب والإبن، 
الناطق في الأنبياء.
ونؤمن بكنيسة واحده مقدسة جامعة رسولية.
ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا.
وننتظر قيامة الأموات 
وحياة الدهر الآتي. آمين.

أما قانون الايمان فكلماته ماخوذة من الانجيل 
اى مصدرها الايمان الصحيح وموضوعة فى كتاب خارج الانجيل يسمى كتاب السبع صلوات ونصلى هذا القانون ضمن بعض الصلوات
ولم يحرف احد الانجيل كما تذكر فى مشاركتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أبريل 2011)

*لا حياءءءءءءءءءء ، لمن تنادى

إذ لا حياءءءءءء ، فى هذا الدين

فطالما أن الكذب شرعى ، يبقى الدين ده لا حياء فيه
*


----------



## Ahmed_islam (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الدليل اهو عشان حد يجاوبني علي السؤال الي انا طرحتة و علي فكرة انا كتبت في اول كلامي القصة بطريقة عامية 

و اليكم الدليل الكامل تفضلو 


المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس


*********
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب الهروب للمخطوطات
***********
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2011)

مازلت يا احمد لا تفهم ما تكتبه انت ولا ما نكتبه نحن !



طلبت منك بالصريح وبالإقتباس المباشر من كلامك التدليل على كلام معين ولم تفعل سوى ان تضع لينك لا يوجد به ما قلته في الإقتباس

*
بص يا اخ احمد ، انت قلت ، 

1. 





حَتَّي  يَاخُذ اهُم مَا فِي الانَاجِيل الْكَثِيْرَة  الَّتِي تُحِيْط بِهِم و  يَجْمَعُهَا فِي كُتُب قَلِيْلَة مِن هَذَا الْكَم  الْكَبِيْر

أنقر للتوسيع...



ممكن تجيب لي الكلام ده من مصدر علمي ؟ ، ماتحطش لينك ، حط لي الإقتباس من اللينك للكلام ده وحط بعدها اللينك.

2.




و  الْطَّرِيْقَة الَّتِي اخْتَارْو  بِهَا الْانْجِيْل هِي ان يَضَعُو  جَمِيْع الْانْجِيْل تَحْت طَاوِلَة  اسْمُهَا الْعِشَاء الْمُقَدَّس و  الانَاجِيل الَّتِي تَقَفّذ فَوْق  الْطَاوِلَة هِي صَحِيْحَة و الَّتِي  لَا تَقَفّذ غَيْر صَحِيْحَة

أنقر للتوسيع...



ممكن تجيب لي الكلام ده من مصدر علمي ؟ ، ماتحطش لينك ، حط لي الإقتباس من اللينك للكلام ده وحط بعدها اللينك.



اتفضل ، منتظرك ،

ملحوظة : لا تحضر ادلة من الويكيبيديا ، لانها موسوعة حرة يمكن لاي شخص ان  يكتب فيها اي كلام بل ويعدل على الكلام الموجود فيها ، يعني ممكن اسجل فيها  انا وادخل اكتب لك في اللينك شوية أمثال شعبية .*


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

بهذا الغباء حكمت على نفسك بغلق الموضوع.
تعلم و تثقف الأول و بعدين تعال ناقش أهل العلم
خسارة الوقت الذي ضيعناه معك

يُغلق بسبب الكذب الإسلامي و عدم شكر أي دليل


----------

